

Mayor Duggan takes on Detroit's neighborhood housing - rmason
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/mayor-duggan-takes-on-detroits-neighborhood-housing/33427180

======
rmason
Mayor Duggan has been aggressively attacking Detroit's problems almost in a
Google Project X way.

City residents pay double the insurance rates of anywhere in the state. So
Mayor Duggan got with insurance people and crafted a new form of Detroit
insurance that would be half the cost by capping damage reimbursement at
$250K. State legislators liked the idea so well that they're adding a few
other Michigan cities to the plan.

[http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/2015/06/03/revised-
cut...](http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/2015/06/03/revised-cut-rate-
auto-insurance-plan-extend-beyond-detroit/28424467/)

